# Canberra or Brisbane for young families?



## scopie100 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have spent endless hours on the internet researching which city is best for young families? Canberra or Brisbane? We are hoping to move in the next 18m but are planning a holiday (research) on both places next Easter. 

My wife is an A&E nurse so we are hoping with 10yrs experience she will find work in either city. We have 3 young daughters aged 1-5. I am hoping to get work in either Canberra or Brisbane:focus: Opportunities are hopefully available for both of us in both cities!??

Anyway, both cities have lots to offer with Brisbane offering the best sunshine all year round weather and of course the beaches! They both look excellent for green areas, schools, infrastructure etc etc. However, Canberra is proving to be quite a lot more expensive when it comes to housing. Of course, we would be renting for a yr and anyway with the AUS $ doing so well against the £ buying a house is perhaps not the wisest move short term

Consequently, it would be great to see what people think? I am sure there are benefits for both but it would be good to hear as many views as possible. I guess then we will decide where to spend the majority of our 2-3 weeks researching!

Paul


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

I haven't been to Camberra, but North Brisbane was a winner for us.
Very family friendly.

And if you love marmite, gravy and other stuff, there is North Lakes with a Brit. shop which might help a bit when homesickness strikes.

Good luck!

Ps. Forgot to say we travelled with a 7 year old and 3 year old twins, all girls. I loved Singapore Airlines. 
Even our 3 year old watched films all the way there!!!


----------



## Alan3 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Australian Cities*

Hello Paul
I have live most of my life in Australia. Just reading your view on weather and suitable cities.
We live in Melbourne by choice but we have a home on the Gold Coast about an hour south of Brisbane. We don't go up there after November and never before March because of the humidity. Temperatures are misleading as often the warm temperatures are accompanied by rain and humidity. I took my wife Chris up there one January when I was working up there years ago and it was 5 years before I could get her back there.
Brisbane is a nice city not too big but it does not have any beaches and are mainly mud and mangrove flats along the ocean. The tropical rain can be a problem and certain months it is quite windy. But it is a nice place and a slower way of life.
Canberra is a nice place too, but many call it a city without a soul. (it was built from scratch like Washington in the USA) It has a hot and drier summer which is easier to cope with. it tends to have a cold winter with heavy frosts on clear days and nights. There is no beach obviosly Nice place in the autumn and spring with all of the garden plantings.

We live in Melbourne because of the weather. We have the 4 distinct seasons The best way to describe Melbourne is that it is on about the same latitute south as what Athens is on lattitude north. Hence we have the largest number of Greeks here outside of Athens itself. Of course as with Athens it gets cold in the Winter months, but often with clear sunny days and it gives you an excuse to light a fire etc. Melbourne has city beaches and some of the best surf beaches within and hour or so. A more cultural city which is sports crazy and any sporting event will see large numbers turn out. The centre of the city is draped in the many sporting stadiums from football to tennis etc.

It would be worth a trip to look at the environments and the quality of life in each city. They vary a lot and even the people tend to be a little different too.

I hope this is of help to you in making the right decision

All the best Alan & Chris








scopie100 said:


> I have spent endless hours on the internet researching which city is best for young families? Canberra or Brisbane? We are hoping to move in the next 18m but are planning a holiday (research) on both places next Easter.
> 
> My wife is an A&E nurse so we are hoping with 10yrs experience she will find work in either city. We have 3 young daughters aged 1-5. I am hoping to get work in either Canberra or Brisbane:focus: Opportunities are hopefully available for both of us in both cities!??
> 
> ...


----------



## scopie100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Alan, Chris

Thank you very much for your honest intepretation of the cities. I guess I might have to add Melbourne to the list! Just depends on the cost, although if I am going to research the place best to do it properley!


----------

